

What the F*** N-Gage? - petesoder
http://scottfoe.blogspot.com/2012/05/opinion-what-fuck-n-gage.html

======
damian2000
_Apple is a design culture with engineers and MBAs. Google is an engineering
culture with designers and MBAs. Microsoft is a MBA culture with engineers and
designers._

~~~
petesoder
+1 thought that was the best quote, too

